# is anyone going to Florence winter 2019?



## seth0420 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hey i'm going to to Florence winter 2019! Its my second comp and don't know anyone going so i'm looking for people to hang out with. if you're going let me know!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 25, 2018)

seth0420 said:


> Hey i'm going to to Florence winter 2019! Its my second comp and don't know anyone going so i'm looking for people to hang out with. if you're going let me know!


Although I am not going to Florence Winter 2019, I will be going to "Derby City Open 2019" on February 16th, so if you are going there I will be happy to meet you and hang out. 

Good luck at the Florence competition!


----------



## Riley M (Dec 26, 2018)

I wanted to go to both, as they are of the few midwest competitions, however a my only two swim meets left in the year happen to fall on Jan. 12, and Feb. 16... The dates of Florence Winter 2019, and Derby City Open 2019


----------

